# Wouldn't it be Great?



## Rad

Wouldn't it be great if walking sticks were in style again? I don't mean for medical purposes, but just as a stylish part of your wardrobe? Back in the day, no well dressed man would leave the house without his stick! ------- Well, maybe it's because we all wear jeans and tee shirts now, and the fashionable walking stick just looks out of place.
Don't hear me wrong -- I really don't want to wear a suit and tie everywhere either, I get enough of that in my work! But if we could just sneak the stick back into fashion without appearing disabled or bearing a weapon.

Just saying!


----------



## CAS14

Agreed! The cultural factors working against this, are that in the typical office building, the dress code has steadily relaxed over my career. Forty years ago when in the office, I wore a suit or slacks and a sport jacket, and a tie, as did just about everyone. Today, as many wear blue jeans as slacks, and if slacks, some sort of "Docker" or similar slack that costs less and doesn't last as long as a pair of Levi's.

I'm guilty too, I complain to my wife on days when I have a business meeting and have to wear "grown-up clothes." I'm guilty as charged, often wearing Levis today, of course now that I'm not concerned with pay raises, promotions, etc., just being compensated based on what profit I can generate for a very small company (six employees/partners).

Still, I'd carry a walking stick downtown in a heartbeat if it wouldn't make folks cross to the other side of the street.


----------



## Rad

CAS said:


> Still, I'd carry a walking stick downtown in a heartbeat if it wouldn't make folks cross to the other side of the street.


Understood!


----------



## gdenby

Don't think its because we wear jeans and T's. I think its because nobody really goes on a "promenade." Recall, at one time even a gentleman walked farther in a day than most homeless do now.

Still, I think there is a change going on. While I always had a stick around for hiking, I do sometimes carry a cane or stick 'cause my knees and back aren't as good as I would like. And I'm noticing more fellows doing the same. Not just the aluminum canes at every pharmacy, but real wood, carved to various degrees. Even saw a suited shaved head gent at 1 market holding what appeared to be a Jersey giant cabbage stick.

I think the popularity is already there, and growing, whatever the reason.


----------



## CAS14

For many of us, the day is approaching when we must have an assist. Then the choice will be manufactured or stylin' with a stick tailored to your taste. When the day comes, I'm gonna be ready.

Sanding now on pecan harder than rock.


----------



## Rad

gdenby said:


> Don't think its because we wear jeans and T's. I think its because nobody really goes on a "promenade." Recall, at one time even a gentleman walked farther in a day than most homeless.


I'm sure your right to some degree -- however, I think it is also a matter of style --- but I hope your right about the stick coming back into vogue, I'm all in favor!


----------



## gdenby

You are quite right. Gentlemen do appreciate style. I was commenting that a hundred years ago, because everyone walked a lot, a gent could show style with a well carved and appointed cane. Now, it seems to me, aside from a good suit, the stye shows from a cell phone or a fancy watch. Walking sticks don't seem to fit as well w. contemporary urban life as they once did.


----------



## CAS14

Ok, great points! I'm ordering an iPhone bracket to sit atop my walking stick!
;-)


----------



## Rad

gdenby said:


> You are quite right. Gentlemen do appreciate style. I was commenting that a hundred years ago, because everyone walked a lot, a gent could show style with a well carved and appointed cane. Now, it seems to me, aside from a good suit, the stye shows from a cell phone or a fancy watch. Walking sticks don't seem to fit as well w. contemporary urban life as they once did.


I agree!


----------



## alador

I agree about the walking sticks and I have another, Hats, specifically the Fedora (Indiana Jones style). I should mention that I live in West Virginia so a lot of us old coots sport hand carved walking sticks when we get to the point of needing one, which I do now. And I have noticed in recent years that the hats are making a comeback as well, they just go well with a good stick. I will say also that even though walking sticks are less used than in the past, when I go out with even my simple ones I get a lot of interest in them, oddly enough from women as well. So I guess the lesson is good stick and a fedora, a winning combination.


----------



## Rad

alador said:


> I agree about the walking sticks and I have another, Hats, specifically the Fedora (Indiana Jones style). I should mention that I live in West Virginia so a lot of us old coots sport hand carved walking sticks when we get to the point of needing one, which I do now. And I have noticed in recent years that the hats are making a comeback as well, they just go well with a good stick. I will say also that even though walking sticks are less used than in the past, when I go out with even my simple ones I get a lot of interest in them, oddly enough from women as well. So I guess the lesson is good stick and a fedora, a winning combination.


Thanks for the input Alador! And welcome to the site! I agree, hats and canes seem to go hand n hand -- I don't "need" the cane all the time, yet, but with my hair challenged head I do "need" the hat!


----------



## CAS14

After a youth doing farm work, three years mostly outdoors in the Marine Corps, and decades as a geologist commonly in the field, the sun has taken its toll. Hats are mandatory.

Hat etiquette however, has been mostly lost. My grandfather, my father, and then my D.I. demanded that hats, covers will be removed when indoors. I still remove my cover, but I seldom see that respectful custom practiced these days.

I agree, hats and nice walking sticks mesh well.


----------



## Rad

CAS said:


> After a youth doing farm work, three years mostly outdoors in the Marine Corps, and decades as a geologist commonly in the field, the sun has taken its toll. Hats are mandatory.
> Hat etiquette however, has been mostly lost. My grandfather, my father, and then my D.I. demanded that hats, covers will be removed when indoors. I still remove my cover, but I seldom see that respectful custom practiced these days.
> I agree, hats and nice walking sticks mesh well.


Your right CAS! Hat etiquette has gone by the wayside -- I too take my hat off indoors, it's just the way I was taught. Maybe we stick collectors/makers ought to just start a trend and carry openly.


----------



## gdenby

It occurred to me that though I've seen as many canes, walking sticks, and staffs in museum's as I have seen on the streets, that there must still be quite a few antiques around. Turns out that there are a great many. Often spectacularly embellished w. gold, silver, ivory, semi-precious stones, etc. I suspect if there is a great return of popularity, not only would contemporary makers have to compete w. plastic and aluminum canes, etc., but the huge number of fine works that have the added value of age.

Hard to make an item of distinction among such competition.


----------



## Rad

gdenby said:


> It occurred to me that though I've seen as many canes, walking sticks, and staffs in museum's as I have seen on the streets, that there must still be quite a few antiques around. Turns out that there are a great many. Often spectacularly embellished w. gold, silver, ivory, semi-precious stones, etc. I suspect if there is a great return of popularity, not only would contemporary makers have to compete w. plastic and aluminum canes, etc., but the huge number of fine works that have the added value of age.
> 
> Hard to make an item of distinction among such competition.


Ahhhh, but therein lies the challenge!


----------



## alador

As far as I can see, those antique canes are already out of reach for me and most others. I used to run and antique shop and go to every auction I could for stock. Anytime a good walking stick came up it went for too much money to make any profit on. I wanted them mostly for myself so I decided to try and make my own. I liken this to the resurgence of interest in acoustic musical instruments. The price for good vintage guitars etc. soon outpaced my ability to buy them, but I could buy a good new one to play and that is the beauty of it, thoses new ones got better and better to compete with the vintage ones nobody could afford. I think there will aways be a market for quality whether antique or just created by a good artisan.


----------



## Rad

alador said:


> As far as I can see, those antique canes are already out of reach for me and most others. I used to run and antique shop and go to every auction I could for stock. Anytime a good walking stick came up it went for too much money to make any profit on. I wanted them mostly for myself so I decided to try and make my own. I liken this to the resurgence of interest in acoustic musical instruments. The price for good vintage guitars etc. soon outpaced my ability to buy them, but I could buy a good new one to play and that is the beauty of it, thoses new ones got better and better to compete with the vintage ones nobody could afford. I think there will aways be a market for quality whether antique or just created by a good artisan.


Good point! I agree!!


----------



## gdenby

alador said:


> As far as I can see, those antique canes are already out of reach for me and most others. I used to run and antique shop and go to every auction I could for stock. Anytime a good walking stick came up it went for too much money to make any profit on. I wanted them mostly for myself so I decided to try and make my own. I liken this to the resurgence of interest in acoustic musical instruments. The price for good vintage guitars etc. soon outpaced my ability to buy them, but I could buy a good new one to play and that is the beauty of it, thoses new ones got better and better to compete with the vintage ones nobody could afford. I think there will aways be a market for quality whether antique or just created by a good artisan.


I worked in a university art museum until retirement. It was closely associated w. the art department. I was fortunate enough to handle a very large amount of fine work. I also was able to associate with a number of fairly successful artists.

As far as I can tell, all living artists are not only competing w. their contemporaries, but their predecessors. But the contemporary has the disadvantage in the market of still needing to eat and sleep. If, at some point, the stock of fine historic canes is depleted, and the demand remains, a contemporary might, just might, command a better price than a predecessor.

Speaking of acoustic instruments, its been a few centuries since we've heard a new Stradivarius. Is there a walking stick maker of comparable reputation?


----------



## CAS14

Qualitative vs. quantitative attributes. Some craftsmanship has attributes that can be measured, quantified, and objectively evaluated. The Stradivarius had some such attributes as well as some subjective attributes. Much about walking sticks is highly subjective, as we each have personal notions about what constitutes beauty. There must be quantifiable attributes as well. The market-driven valuation may be different, driven by speculation about profit as much as the perceived artistic qualities and craftsmanship.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. We each like what we like, and that is really all that matters. But some sticks will have a broader appeal than others. That's always thought provoking, and it may serve to push us out of our comfort zones by interesting us in new ideas to try.


----------



## alador

To quote Irving Berlin:

Without my walking stick,

I'd go insane

I can't look my best, I feel undressed

without my cane

And to quote Lyle Lovett:

My mama told me
Son to be polite
Take your hat off
When you walk inside

But the winds of change
They fill the air
And you can't set your hat down
Just anywhere

And to quote Forrest Gump:

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Rad

alador said:


> To quote Irving Berlin:
> 
> Without my walking stick,
> I'd go insane
> I can't look my best, I feel undressed
> without my cane
> 
> And to quote Lyle Lovett:
> 
> My mama told me
> Son to be polite
> Take your hat off
> When you walk inside
> But the winds of change
> They fill the air
> And you can't set your hat down
> Just anywhere
> 
> And to quote Forrest Gump:
> 
> And that's all I have to say about that.


I like it!


----------



## CAS14

Yep! If you respect your host, cover is off.


----------



## gdenby

To add to the list of gentleman's accessories, Spats!

I recall from my old scout's manual the pic of a fellow happily striding along with his ankles enclosed w. spats. And, as several articles have mentioned "The last time walking sticks were popular was when Fred Astaire..." Many pics of Fred w. cane, spats, tails, etc. I sincerely doubt I will ever wear a top hat. A fedora, maybe. But I would consider spats.


----------



## Rad

gdenby said:


> To add to the list of gentleman's accessories, Spats!
> 
> I recall from my old scout's manual the pic of a fellow happily striding along with his ankles enclosed w. spats. And, as several articles have mentioned "The last time walking sticks were popular was when Fred Astaire..." Many pics of Fred w. cane, spats, tails, etc. I sincerely doubt I will ever wear a top hat. A fedora, maybe. But I would consider spats.


When you get all "Duded" up make sure you post a pick!


----------



## nameless

Rad said:


> Wouldn't it be great if walking sticks were in style again? I don't mean for medical purposes, but just as a stylish part of your wardrobe? Back in the day, no well dressed man would leave the house without his stick! ------- Well, maybe it's because we all wear jeans and tee shirts now, and the fashionable walking stick just looks out of place.
> Don't hear me wrong -- I really don't want to wear a suit and tie everywhere either, I get enough of that in my work! But if we could just sneak the stick back into fashion without appearing disabled or bearing a weapon.
> 
> Just saying!


I grew up carrying a stick since I was 16.

Favorite show on TV was Bat Masterson ("He wore a cane and Derby hat....")! Go figure!

When asked if I always carried a stick, the answer was yes, of course I always carried it, and sometimes I even needed it!! Teddy Roosevelt ("Speak softly and carry...") and little Alex (Clockwork Orange) convinced me!

No one really notices, and you can do as you like! Bring back the style be being 'stylish' with your cane!

I have done that... being the first to carry without disability.. Before you know it, the natives were all carrying broken off broom handles and such... *__-


----------



## Pieter Strengers

It would most certainly be great

!


----------



## capnwilliam

Yes, maybe interest will increase as our population gets older.


----------



## cobalt

Love the hat gives a air of distinction

Idea of a casual smart well dressed gentleman with and walking stick like the idea real polished finish

Poriot the fictional character by Agatha Christi always carried a stick,1 had a pair of small binoculars fitted to it the other was a silver swans head very stylish

Most people here with the hiking pole dont just use the shank as a walking aid but as a extension of there personality, lots of dog toppers and wild fowl.

But cringed when i was asked to make a father christmas one? far to twee


----------



## Rad

I see you guys resurrected this old post! But that's OK -- it's a good subject to contemplate and hope for! I carry a stick much more often than I use to -- of course some times I need to!


----------



## cobalt

just thinking whats sort of hat would comliment you with that stick

hope not a baseball hat worn back to front. with jeans barley hanging on your hips

How about a ten gallon western style dont know what they call it but this is going back something Hpalong Csssidy would wear old very old black and white western Childerns old cinerma program


----------



## Rad

cobalt said:


> just thinking whats sort of hat would comliment you with that stick
> 
> hope not a baseball hat worn back to front. with jeans barley hanging on your hips
> How about a ten gallon western style dont know what they call it but this is going back something Hpalong Csssidy would wear old very old black and white western Childerns old cinerma program


OK -- I'll bite, which stick are you talking about?


----------



## cobalt

not taking the micky this time but all the people here

still would like to see you in a ten gallon hat lol just cant imagine you in a bowler or mayby i can ooophs just fell of the chair laughing

and yes i do wear a hat when i go travelling just to keep the sun of me


----------



## cobalt

well rad i was thing of you

but dont tell me you dont know Hopalong Cassidy it was a american short film made for childerns sat. morning film club over here in the 1950.just dont tell everybody i siai that, i will deny it lol


----------



## CAS14

Hat stories (true): had a big Marine buddy from west Texas. After the corps, one evening he went to a bar that had advertised a free drink for anyone who wore a cowboy hat.

He wore his Marine Corps ball cap there. When he asked for his free drink, the barkeep said no, that he didn't have a cowboy hat. My friend lifted up the barkeep against the wall, and said "where I come from, this is a cowboy cap." He got his free drink.

Lots of country boys prefer ball caps, but in my generation the bills were formed in a stylish curve and we never wore them in a goofy sideways or backwards orientation.

Maybe not too funny now, but at a younger age it was pretty funny.


----------



## Rad

cobalt said:


> not taking the micky this time but all the people here
> still would like to see you in a ten gallon hat lol just cant imagine you in a bowler or mayby i can ooophs just fell of the chair laughing
> and yes i do wear a hat when i go travelling just to keep the sun of me


Are you sipping the whiskey out of your cane again?  
I do wear a ball cap, but also have a western style hat as well as something warm for this time of year. No ten gallon hat, maybe CAS down in his part of the country has one of those hanging on a nail!


----------



## CAS14

I watched Hopalong Cassidy, Sky King (in love with Penny), Roy Rogers, Zorro, and Lash Laroo. Eeeeee Haaaaa


----------



## CAS14

Have a good felt Stetson but haven't worn it in 30 years, back when we lived in Houston and went out two-steppin'.


----------



## cobalt

,

just the usual single malt its for medicinal purposes only, hic

well well rad i would expect you to doff your tiffler when we meet ? and of coarse would expect you to be wearing your best kecks (old english names)

I to wear a western style hat when on holiday like the wide brim keeps the sun out of your eyes abd they do look smart well some of them,

You do need a hat when in the med during summer and you would be crazy not to wear something in the valley of the kings its well into the 40 centigrade there

I would love to see someone wearing one so how about it CAS


----------



## cobalt

at last some one as young as me cas your a tropper not sure which one

but i rember them , my god dont tell anyone. There was some old films on over here roy rogers eh that going back some eh and Audy MUrphy understan he was the most decorated soldier of the 2nd world war over there


----------



## cobalt

Stillneed a pic of you CAS and your hat mayby wearing six guns to finish it of just dont shoot yourself in the foot


----------



## CAS14

Looked all over for the Stetson. My wife thinks I gave it to Goodwill (a charity) years ago during a move. So here's my current cowboy hat. Also note the Buchanan plaid!








Sorry, the room is dark and the iPad camera didn't adjust as could a real camera.


----------



## cobalt

Nice one but why are you standing on your head?lol

okay i will look for one in my hat its a couple of years old just like me but will post it later

and it looks as tho your ready for buisness with that stick in you hand

many thanks for your effort

but will bid you all a godnight its 1.30am here


----------



## capnwilliam

cobalt said:


> well rad i was thing of you
> 
> but dont tell me you dont know Hopalong Cassidy it was a american short film made for childerns sat. morning film club over here in the 1950.just dont tell everybody i siai that, i will deny it lol


I watched it all the time! I also had the hat, boots, bandana, and bandana holder.


----------



## capnwilliam

CAS said:


> I watched Hopalong Cassidy, Sky King (in love with Penny), Roy Rogers, Zorro, and Lash Laroo. Eeeeee Haaaaa


Ah, what memories! And Captain Midnight, and Ovaltine. . . I still have my decoder somewhere around here!


----------



## cobalt

Happy days some good some bad

This was about the time when i meet an american on goodwill vist to the town i think only very young he bought some peanut butter and fruit luxury to us at the time but the taste of peanut butter cant stand it even today

But this was a time of escapisum from the bomb damage and rationing

Quite a few americans where billeted in these parts think mainly do to the large amounts of airfileds there where in the county

i drigress not what this site is for sorry


----------



## CAS14

No need to apologize, cobalt. Best of luck to you and your friends and family there. I had a neighbor who is now gone, but who was a decorated navigator for a bomber stationed in England. Once, he described to me how he came to have a wooden leg.

They had been shot up over Europe the previous day, had minor repairs made, and took off again the next morning, heading for the channel. The plane began shaking terribly, and then began to break apart. Parachutes were hanging by a door, and he grabbed his and put it on. The plane blew up and he lost consciousness. Then, while falling through the air, he awoke just long enough to pull the rip cord, before passing out again. What woke him was his partly severed leg hitting him in the head.

As luck would have it, he fell into the edge of a forest, next to a road. A vehicle that was carrying a nurse to work at a nearby military hospital was driving down that road at that very moment, and saw him descend, as his chute was caught up on the tree limbs. They cut him down, stopped the bleeding, and rushed him to the hospital.

He returned to become a senior level geologist at Tulsa's Cities Service Company. His name was Fred Oglesby. Fred passed away about ten years ago.

Those were difficult times a few years before I was born.


----------

